# It must be a real thing, it's on CNN.



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

> Did my TV screen just shrink?
> 
> That's the question a lot of people will be asking after installing one of the converter boxes that will keep their older TV sets tuned in to over-the-air broadcasts after February 17, when most stations will switch from analog to digital transmission.


Read more here.

I guess this means that the switchover is actually happening.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I saw this yesterday. I hope that these vendors have help lines at the ready. Not everyone is tech savvy enough to understand what might happen to their picture.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

On the other hand a lot of people are complacent when it comes to TV. They accept snowy pictures, rain fade, stretchovision, they might accept this.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> On the other hand a lot of people are complacent when it comes to TV. They accept snowy pictures, rain fade, stretchovision, they might accept this.


I have coworkers that accept crappy analog cable with a crappy cable DVR ... they're blown away when I show them what DIRECTV offers. It is sad that DBS has such a stigma about it - too many people think it's not for them or worry about rain fade or worry about installation issues, and they end up acepting status quo for fear of trying a change ...


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Cable TV is so bad in my area that the cable systems probably don't know about the switchover and will be missing locals when it happens!


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

I got my 2 "coupons" in the mail yesterday from the Feds. I may frame one of them as today's version of the WWI ration books.


----------

